# private messages read error



## SOS8260456 (Apr 7, 2007)

I can see the messages , but when I click on the message to read it, it takes me to a time out page that looks like a search engine page.

Just wanted to let you know.

Lisa


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 7, 2007)

I've been having "timing out" problems this morning too.  I'm still trying to post a response to the "Williamsburg Dining" thread, but can't due to time-outs.

Must be a busy time in TUGland.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 7, 2007)

I plan on rebooting both boxes this weekend...although Ive not experienced similar issues...perhaps itll fix it.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 7, 2007)

I note that both complaints above are from people posting via AOL IP numbers.

Please see this post re AOL browser problems:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32835

For future reference, answers to most of your bbs operational questions may be found via the Troubleshooting sticky thread at the top of the TUG BBS forum.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the background info link Doug.  Sometimes I do wonder if it's AOL but often even when using Firefox I find I have troubles.  I just chalk it up to heavy loads at TUG and keep trying later


----------



## SOS8260456 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the response.  It is working fine now.

Lisa


----------

